
Lightweight Alternatives to Google Analytics - justinucd
https://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/822568/b8f0709a45910e49/
======
jwilk
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23560823](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23560823)
got more traction (183 comments)

